# online fragebögen



## fabian1306 (27. Juli 2009)

erstmal sorry fals es das tehma schon gibt hab nichts gefunden

kennt jemand eine seite wo es einen guten fragebögen für den fischereischein gibt den man nicht erst ruterladen muss


----------



## crazyFish (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: online fragebögen*

Lünen in NRW richtig?

Dann würde ich es hier versuchen: fangplatz.de Mit der Seite habe ich damals bei meiner Prüfung gelernt.


----------



## fabian1306 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: online fragebögen*

danke


----------



## dodo12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: online fragebögen*

Damit habe ich meine Prüfüng bestanden. 

http://www.moritz-international.de/n...erpruefung.zip


----------

